# LRB plugin question - copyright symbol and justifying home page photo



## silvia (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm using lrb plugin 2.93.  When I put in the copyright symbol an A shows up in front of it in my preview.  How do I get rid of this??

Also, I have a single image on my homepage.  Any idea how to left justify it??

many tks.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Feb 17, 2014)

silvia said:


> I'm using lrb plugin 2.93.  When I put in the copyright symbol an A shows up in front of it in my preview.  How do I get rid of this??
> 
> Also, I have a single image on my homepage.  Any idea how to left justify it??
> 
> many tks.




You need to use &copy; for copyright symbol. 

As to the image, you can't. I'll add it to the feature request list. First time someone has asked!


----------



## silvia (Feb 17, 2014)

Sean, is there a way to center justify the home pic?  
Also, do you mean copy the copyright symbol from word?  doesn't seem to be working...


----------



## clee01l (Feb 17, 2014)

silvia said:


> Sean, is there a way to center justify the home pic?
> Also, do you mean copy the copyright symbol from word?  doesn't seem to be working...


The HTML code for the copyright symbol is everything in between these square brackets [&copy;]   
http://www.degraeve.com/reference/specialcharacters.php


----------



## silvia (Feb 17, 2014)

Ugh, also, is there any way to put a client list in the about section that appears as a list--- line by line instead of a run on paragraph?


----------



## silvia (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks Cletus the copyright symbol solution that worked.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the LRB plugin,  but I expect that it accepts HTML as well as text.  It you want a line separator (Carriage return or Line feed is not an HTML line separator)  The HTML code </br> is the normal way to get a new line in a text stream.  
Sean may pop back in here with a better answer but you can insert the 'break' code everywhere you want a new line.


----------



## silvia (Feb 18, 2014)

</br> doesn't seem to work for making a list.  I also tried doing a table in word and that didn't work.  I figured out everything else besides this!


----------



## rodbarbee (Feb 18, 2014)

try using the html <li>list item</li> element inside an unordered list element <ul>:
<ul>
   <li>first item</li>
   <li>second item</li>
   <li>third item</li>
</ul>

http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_lists.asp


----------



## clee01l (Feb 18, 2014)

silvia said:


> </br> doesn't seem to work for making a list.  I also tried doing a table in word and that didn't work.  I figured out everything else besides this!


I think your problem is _Word_. It is not a text editor and inserts it own RTF codes where it pleases. HTML does not understand RTF codes.   Use an HTML editor or a plain text editor to compose the text that you want on the web page.  The HTML list codes that Rod is recommending can work too.  If you are HTML literate, I would recommend these over the simple break code.  Rod uses TTG web module plugin with similar functionality to LRB. 

If Sean does not pop back here soon, you might just contact him directly.


----------



## silvia (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey everyone, It took me a while but I solved it..
I used this,,

<ul style="list-style:none"> 
<li><a href="#">Item 1</a></li>
<li><a href="#">Item 2</a></li>
<li><a href="#">Item 3</a></li>

thanks for all your help!


----------



## silvia (Feb 19, 2014)

I will say that I just uploaded and my copyright from the bottom center of the screen is all of the sudden gone.  Any ideas?


----------



## rodbarbee (Feb 19, 2014)

did you remember to close the <ul> tag after your list (with </ul>)? If not, that might explain why your copyright has disappeared

the code should look like this:

<ul style="list-style:none">
<li><a href="#">Item 1</a></li>
<li><a href="#">Item 2</a></li>
<li><a href="#">Item 3</a></li>
</ul>

rod


----------

